# R.I.P Luna Lovegood



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hoped I wouldn't have to make this post. So so sad. My favorite betta fish ever, Luna Lovegood, who I have had for almost 2 years, died a couple of weeks ago. She was such a playful and sweet girl, she would follow my finger and swim through hoops I made with my fingers. She was so silly. But sadly, a viscious bout of ich was too much for my old girl. I'll miss you so much Luna. :-(


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! May you rest in peace, Luna Lovegood.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

SIP..... Luna


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  S.I.P. Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, means alot. SIP is very creative and sweet.


----------

